# Manual para alarma x28 mod. 8002-t



## franciscopino2003 (Sep 29, 2016)

Conseguí una alarma x28 modelo 8002-t y quisiera instalarla en mi casa, alguien tiene un manual del coneccionado de la misma? Muchas gracias.


----------



## naxito (Sep 29, 2016)

No la encontre tiene alguna marca o algo. Saludos


----------



## franciscopino2003 (Sep 29, 2016)

Te mando una foto, lo que se ve como 2018 es el discador telefónico que no me interesa


----------

